# Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T?



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

This may seem like a silly question, but when I got my 2.0T that was the only thing I had considered wanting out of the 3.2 that I couldn't get. I'm actually happy with the projectors in the 2.0, but was curious what the level of difficulty was to replace them or if it was possible at all. Does anyone know?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (kpiskin)*

Start off with $5K in parts... See OEMPlus...


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (mark_d_drake)*

I saw it was $4K, but they don't say AFS.....like I said, I was just curious, don't plan to do it myself.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (kpiskin)*

I read from other forum that an EOS 2.0T owner failed to change the upgraded xenon lights due to the incompatible harnessing of the original headlamps. But again, I would suggest you asked the VW Service/Repair dept. to get a definite answer. 
Even though if it is compatible and doable, make sure you are aware of the return/refund policy on the expensive parts just in case. Good luck! Let us know your findings.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_ but was curious what the level of difficulty was to replace them or if it was possible at all. Does anyone know?

The level of difficulty is not so much in this...









But rather this....


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


----------



## Timokreon (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (kpiskin)*

I would love to have the xenon on my car as well, but $4,000 is way too much.







Now, if the price would drop to $2,000, I'd buy the kit in a second and have it installed.
That is the only thing I really wanted that is not available on the 2.0. Ahhh well...


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (Timokreon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Timokreon* »_I would love to have the xenon on my car as well, but $4,000 is way too much.







Now, if the price would drop to $2,000, I'd buy the kit in a second and have it installed.


That's what I was thinking too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (solarflare)*

Yeah, that was the only real option I wanted also above and beyond what I could get in the sport package. I'm surprised how much they are after market especially when the entire technology package doesn't even cost that much. I think that is only a $1400 upgrade.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (kpiskin)*

Or maybe it comes with a $2600 discount applied to the 3.2


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (mark_d_drake)*

SIDENOTE: One thing I have noticed is that my headlights are very dim, and they also project very low to the road. I have trouble seeing in front of the car when its dark out. I have the standard 2.0T no HID.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (Domdog31)*

ANd you are sure there no fish in the unit ?


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (mark_d_drake)*

There is a lot of markup in the 3.2L. It's a nice trim level, but not worth $3K extra IMO. This is why I went with the 2.0T: No 6MT option for the 3.2, the fact that I can get greater performance out of the 2.0T with a simple ECU flash for a fraction of the 3.2 upgrade cost (under $800), the 2.0T version is nearly 200 lbs lighter and has more trunk space (no 2nd battery) These things made it less cost effective to purchase the 3.2 for me. I was ready to plunk down $40K for the Eos, since I had looked at paying over $45K for the C70 initially. There has to be a business decision behind not being able to get AFS with the 2.0T in the US when it's available in other markets.
With all that said, the projectors in the 2.0T are actually pretty good and superior to the xenons I had in my 350Z. I'm not going to upgrade, I initially started the thread out of curiosity.


_Modified by kpiskin at 6:46 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (mark_d_drake)*

ha ha ha, funny one mark......That was the "rear" lights, AND I thought you all forgot, haha. But yea no fish


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (kpiskin)*

Well! This is what I did on mine: I got HID Xenon Conversion kit from xtralights.com Xetronic Digital 6000k 459$, H7 bulb fit very well in the socket, the install was very easy, they provide you every little piece for the self install. I used the vag-com to enable Xenon feature in the module and works great except I lost my high beam, I will solve this issue soon. 
If anyone interested on doing this, unless you know what you are doing stay away from it. The head lights look just like OEM, no glare with a little more blue, I will recommend 4300K for pure white bright, I will buy a pair of 4300K and keep 6000K as spare. 
If anyone cares I will post pictures to see difference before and after. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (wndctyboy)*

I'm curious. Do you get the lamp failure warning? You mentioned you used VAG-COM to enable the Xenon option so this probably took care of the lamp failure warning due to the fact that you no long have halogens installed but the lamp failure icon also will illuminate if there is a problem with the AFS system which you don't have but enabling the Xenon option might make the car think that you do. 
I changed my headlights to the silverstars and they are noticeably brighter/whiter but not as white as HIDs. I wanna hold out for a cheaper solution to the factory HID on the 3.2l. I really would like the cornering lamps with the turn signal under the high beam. I'm not so much interested in HID or AFS if I could get these headlamps for less then $1k. To spend $4k on the oem solution is, well, no solution.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_
With all that said, the projectors in the 2.0T are actually pretty good and superior to the xenons I had in my 350Z. I'm not going to upgrade, I initially started the thread out of curiosity.

_Modified by kpiskin at 6:46 PM 5-15-2007_

the 2.0T already has a projector lens, maybe you just need to find a good HID kit, and have a DIY project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_I'm curious. Do you get the lamp failure warning? You mentioned you used VAG-COM to enable the Xenon option so this probably took care of the lamp failure warning due to the fact that you no long have halogens installed but the lamp failure icon also will illuminate if there is a problem with the AFS system which you don't have but enabling the Xenon option might make the car think that you do. 

I did get the lamp failure warning ON just before I used the vag-com to enable Xenon feature. I did not know this but every time when that lamp comes ON it records a code in Faults. After I enabled Xenon feature in module, the lamp still stayed ON until I cleared all the codes in Faults.
Everything is normal now except I don't have high beam when the xenon are ON, if I turn them OFF I can flash with high beams. The other option I have is to disable the Xenon feature in the module and use 2 capacitors to trick that warning lamp,I know someone did it on Passat here on vortex, that way I will have the high beam back to normal.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (wndctyboy)*

Is there a write up about the capacitor trick anywhere? I tried to look for one in the Passat forum but couldn't find any info. I'm curious how this works.


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Is there a write up about the capacitor trick anywhere? I tried to look for one in the Passat forum but couldn't find any info. I'm curious how this works.

Ah yes, the flux capacitor. Where is Dr. Emmett Brown when you need him?


----------



## GLIGuyNH (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (shorenuf)*

I have a 4300k xenon kit installed in my Eos. I had previously done the same thing in my wife's Passat (as I had the bi-xenons in my Passat 3.6 4motion and wanted her to have a decent light output as well) and it is very easy if you do it correctly.
As stated above, the kit install is very easy and if you activate the "Bi-Xenon headlights installed - No Shutter" option in Vag-Com, you should retain use of the high beams as well. Alot of people have been activating the "BiXenon with shutter" option, so this is why you may not retain use of the highbeams as the computer is trying to activate a shutter that is not there. Another option I enabled was "Activate Fog Lights w/BiXenon" (or something of a similar wording).. this allows me to run both high and xenon low beams at the same time, PLUS, the fog lights stay on as well, they do not shut off when the high beams are switched on. Perfect for some of these dark NH back roads.


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (GLIGuyNH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIGuyNH* »_I have a 4300k xenon kit installed in my Eos. I had previously done the same thing in my wife's Passat (as I had the bi-xenons in my Passat 3.6 4motion and wanted her to have a decent light output as well) and it is very easy if you do it correctly.
As stated above, the kit install is very easy and if you activate the "Bi-Xenon headlights installed - No Shutter" option in Vag-Com, you should retain use of the high beams as well. Alot of people have been activating the "BiXenon with shutter" option, so this is why you may not retain use of the highbeams as the computer is trying to activate a shutter that is not there. Another option I enabled was "Activate Fog Lights w/BiXenon" (or something of a similar wording).. this allows me to run both high and xenon low beams at the same time, PLUS, the fog lights stay on as well, they do not shut off when the high beams are switched on. Perfect for some of these dark NH back roads.









Thanks for your input, I will try your advice as well. I did mark that feature with fog and highs running in same time.


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Possible to replace headlights with bi-xenon AFS on 2.0T? (GLIGuyNH)*

Issue with high beam solved. I did follow your advice I marked the Bit 4 in Byte 3 and now all are working just fine. I try that feature before but for some reason the code wouldn't transfer because in Byte 0 I did not unmark Bit 1. you can't have both. Logic. daaa'.
I will order 4300k for a better white light, 6000k are way to blue. That's why I install the Xenon for better light not for more blue.


























_Modified by wndctyboy at 10:28 PM 6-17-2007_


----------

